# finally done cariba tankl



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well here it is with my sticks and shallow end by no meens done but its a start


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i kinda like the setup but im not sure about the sticks, are those common wood sticks?? if they're not chemically treated or still fresh that may rot in there


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

fish lover said:


> i kinda like the setup but im not sure about the sticks, are those common wood sticks?? if they're not chemically treated or still fresh that may rot in there


they are firewood i cut them down to size they were only on the fire wood pile for about a year

why would they rot bogwood doesnot rot please elaborate


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

heres some more without the flash


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

the reason i ask because i dont now if those are fresh wood sticks, now that you said they are bogwoods then theres nothing to worry about


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks really good but what are you going to do when all of those caribas start to get bigger. Upgrade or sell a few of those guys? Your tank and caribas both look very good.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

fish lover said:


> the reason i ask because i dont now if those are fresh wood sticks, now that you said they are bogwoods then theres nothing to worry about


no you dont understand they are firewood cut down to 1 1/2 strips they were on a firewood pile for about a tear then i took them from the pile and cut them up


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

could you have put your heaters under the platform in the shallow part?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> i kinda like the setup but im not sure about the sticks, are those common wood sticks?? if they're not chemically treated or still fresh that may rot in there


they are firewood i cut them down to size they were only on the fire wood pile for about a year

why would they rot *bogwood *doesnot rot please elaborate
[/quote]


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

odyssey said:


> could you have put your heaters under the platform in the shallow part?


He would probably need some GOOD circulation so that the heat was the throughout the tank I would think.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah i am real worryed about that water under there going stagnet yeah i could put heaters under there its like 3-4 high 24 long 24 wide its abig area im gonna get some corys or something to live in there plus there is no gravel in the space so i can see in side from under the tank


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

oh i see
i would have used a fine mesh screen or something. khuli loaches would be cool in that space.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> yeah i am real worryed about that water under there going stagnet yeah i could put heaters under there its like 3-4 high 24 long 24 wide its abig area im gonna get some corys or something to live in there plus there is no gravel in the space so i can see in side from under the tank


Pretty cool idea. Is the water circulated well and can you get to the area if need be easily?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i like it better like this, the sticks dont look so hodge podge.
overall, its a sweet tank man, i like the green too.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Nick g said:


> i like it better like this, the sticks dont look so hodge podge.
> overall, its a sweet tank man, i like the green too.


thanks guys as far as the spot under ground i can just stick a power head with a hose attached at both ends and vacume that sucker

whats that loach how big does it get what does it eat and what does it look like oh and were does it come from


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

As nice as it looks-(the shelf)...I bet it's removed before long.....It will be a nightmare to keep clean-I did something similar awhile back in my 125...I got tired of it obviously and broke it down......But the fish loved it none the less...

The tank looks good man...Nice setup overall......


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I love the shallow side set up but hate the sticks in the middle. However, it's your tank.

Good work,

Hater


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You are going to hate gravel vacing the deep gravel. You will find it is super hard to vac 6+" of gravel. 
Make sure you clean it good.
As for the sticks, should have gone with something more natural. Don't know why your water is green.
Did you have an algea bloom or something?
I would put some carbon in to remove the ugly green tint from the water.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

those [pictures look better than the others you took the sticks seem to looks better when you look at them from a distance.................i also like the shallow end and deep end, good work mate,

CONGRATZ ON A JOB WELL DONE


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

I like the layout, the sticks could grow on me....but its your tank and you will love it just as we love are own,RESPECT


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

first i wanta say there should not be a topic on this site without hater saying he hates something ahahaha

second my water is green cause my backround is green

oh yeah its not 6 inchs of gravel its 1 1/2 -2 all around except upslope of shallow end there is plexie glass sitting on bricks to give me a spot under neath for some corys or something

oh i see i guess i fell for it again your just kidding about my green water you cant be blind other wise you wouldnt own fish ahaha
i get it jokes on me woahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> You are going to hate gravel vacing the deep gravel. You will find it is super hard to vac 6+" of gravel.
> Make sure you clean it good.
> As for the sticks, should have gone with something more natural. Don't know why your water is green.
> Did you have an algea bloom or something?
> I would put some carbon in to remove the ugly green tint from the water.


thats what i thought too but i think thats the painted on background? i do see what you mean tho


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

febsalien said:


> You are going to hate gravel vacing the deep gravel. You will find it is super hard to vac 6+" of gravel.
> Make sure you clean it good.
> As for the sticks, should have gone with something more natural. Don't know why your water is green.
> Did you have an algea bloom or something?
> I would put some carbon in to remove the ugly green tint from the water.


thats what i thought too but i think thats the painted on background? i do see what you mean tho
[/quote]

the waters a little dirty right now as i just designed it today and i have a flourite and gravel mix so it gets pretty cloudy wen its desturbed


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

lol seems like you have had your chain yanked again mate..................giood times


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dezboy said:


> lol seems like you have had your chain yanked again mate..................giood times


yeah im 28 and i still fall for sarcasim ha ha

now my water is amazon colored cause of the pin oak leaves and its gonna stay that way i collected like 3 shopping bags full of pin oak leaves while doing my leave clean ups


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> first i wanta say there should not be a topic on this site without hater saying he hates something ahahaha
> 
> second my water is green cause my backround is green
> 
> ...


Thats even worse. A breeding ground for rotting food and nitrates, that is virtualy impossible to clean without removing everytime. You will get tired of that quick.

Who gave you the idea to use leaves as water tint? Sounds okay, how long do they tint for before replacing?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> first i wanta say there should not be a topic on this site without hater saying he hates something ahahaha
> 
> second my water is green cause my backround is green
> 
> ...


Thats even worse. A breeding ground for rotting food and nitrates, that is virtualy impossible to clean without removing everytime. You will get tired of that quick.

Who gave you the idea to use leaves as water tint? Sounds okay, how long do they tint for before replacing?
[/quote]

yeah i have bin thinking about this cavern for some time and your probley right about that

oh and the leaves are working great my water is that awesome amazon color so far ihave 3 small bags of pin oak leaves in the sump i will let you know how long they work for but they are really doing the trick right now also im thinking of changing the sticks as every body seems to call them to ceder
as this will leach acid into the tank and help me naturally keep my ph down im make the ness posts to let everybody know how many sticks will do what


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your water is green.. i dont think its cuz background but you would know

i like the setup


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

he says it isn't green, his background is. Must just be the pix. He also has made his own backyard blackwater extract brew that he is currently doing test runs with. May look a little differant than the normal BWE or Peat water tinting items.

How did you prepare the leaves (like any sort of sterilization, etc)? Not trying to bust your balls, it just peaked my intrest due to peat pellets being so expensive these days, especialy on a bigger tank like mine, with 50% water changes every week, peat don't last long enough


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> he says it isn't green, his background is. Must just be the pix. He also has made his own backyard blackwater extract brew that he is currently doing test runs with. May look a little differant than the normal BWE or Peat water tinting items.
> 
> How did you prepare the leaves (like any sort of sterilization, etc)? Not trying to bust your balls, it just peaked my intrest due to peat pellets being so expensive these days, especialy on a bigger tank like mine, with 50% water changes every week, peat don't last long enough


k thanks


----------

